# Happy Christmas



## MissDambers

Hi all,

And how do you say Happy Christmas?

Thanks!


----------



## Oliwka

Wesolych Swiat!

(sorry, I don't have polish fonts)


----------



## polaco

Wesołych Świąt! - with polish fonts


----------



## Dale Dolores

In English, we say "Merry Christmas", not "Happy Christmas", though English speakers would understand what you mean.


----------



## Thomas1

You may say _Radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia_ as well


----------



## ucraniana

In Russian: Schastlivogo Rozhdestva! (zh= "j" in French)


----------



## ucraniana

Also in Russian: S Rozhdestvom (vas)!


----------



## badgrammar

polaco said:


> Weso?ych ?wi?t! - with polish fonts



Hello! 

Please, how do I pronounce this?  My employee is leaving in about 15 minutes to return home for Christmas, it would make me very happy to be able to tell her this before she goes!

Sorry: Wesolych Swiat (without accents)


----------



## Jana337

badgrammar said:


> Hello!
> 
> Please, how do I pronounce this?  My employee is leaving in about 15 minutes to return home for Christmas, it would make me very happy to be able to tell her this before she goes!
> 
> Sorry: Wesolych Swiat (without accents)


Too late, I guess.
Here's an approximate pronunciation (read as if you were German):
*Wesołych Świąt - wessouych schwiont

*I hope I haven't insulted any Polish members. 

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

I can't read German but here's how I would transcribe it phonetically into English
*Wesołych Świąt *: vessowyh shfiont (read _y_ and _i_ as in l*y*r*i*c)

You may use Polish speach synthisizer if you are stiil unsure.



Tom


----------



## badgrammar

Thanks Jana!  It was too late, but I said it anyway, the way it looks, and I only had to repeat it once before she realized what I was trying to say (that's not too bad)!  She speaks about 5 words of French, no German, no English (and no Turkish, not surprisingly), so our communication is more than limited.

She did give me a big smile for the effort, though!
Thank you anyway!


----------



## Etcetera

Thomas1 said:


> You may say _Radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia_ as well


Thank you, Thomas.
I was wondering about how to say that in Polish correctly to write in on a postcard to my Polish friend, and your post came in very handy!


----------



## jazyk

> In English, we say "Merry Christmas", not "Happy Christmas", though English speakers would understand what you mean.


They use Happy Christmas in England, at least some people do, as far as I know.


----------



## elpoderoso

jazyk said:


> They use Happy Christmas in England, at least some people do, as far as I know.


I agree, i say ''happy'' more than ''merry''. they are equally common.


----------



## katie_here

Looking for this expression, and thought it may be useful again. 

In England we usually say  "Happy Christmas" but if we are including greetings for the new year, then it would be "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!", (never the other way around!!!  

So Merry Christmas everyone, and have a very Happy New Year!!!!  

Wesolych Swiat!.


----------

